# 6:15 every morning....



## Whoareya (Jun 30, 2013)

Every morning without fail my cockapoo Lola wakes up and barks at 6:15 regardless of what time we go to bed. 
Annoying during the week but unbearable at weekends. 

I need her to stop. She has everything she needs where she sleeps, she is not in a cage. I have a 15ft kitchen so it's not an enclosed space issue.

I've thought of everything that could wake her, it's not neighbours its not heating going on and it's still dark at this time.

I know it cold be worse as she sleeps throughout the night.

If I knew what it was id like to change her to about 7:00 at thats my ideal wake up time

Why this exact precise time?
Can I change her internal bodyclock to 7am? 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Is she completely emptying herself before bed? Didn't know how to put it!! If jasper can't be bothered he has a quick wee if we are lucky and then wakes up early scratching at the door desperate for a poo! 
Do you stay up with her when she wakes you?
If he does wake up like this we get up let him out the put him in his crate for a bit. We don't stop up with him and if we leave him loose in the kitchen he would cry and scratch at the door. If he goes in his crate he will fall back to sleep for another hour!
Hope you get an answer that sheds some light on your early riser!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

My little Lola used to do that as well until she was about one when we moved her bed to our bedroom instead of the kitchen and now she sleeps until we surface! She isn't allowed on our bed and has never tried to jump up. Hope that helps x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think some of them are just early risers! Gandhi wakes up at 5:30 every day. When I take him out to the toilet at this time the birds are making noises, even though it's dark, so I think it's a kind of natural body clock thing. How old is Lola? Gandhi is 5 months and always wees and poos straight away when we take him out, so I think part of it is that he needs the toilet, but he's full of beans and ready to get up at 5:30. On a weekend we take him out and then feed him and play with him so he's up for about an hour and then go back to bed and put him in his pen and he will settle too then for another couple of hours. Sorry if this isn't much help!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think it's a waiting game to be honest. A sacrifice you may have to make until Lola is older and happier to sleep longer. What age is she?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly used to go to bed at 10pm and would wake up at 5:30am to go pee and poo that was when she was a baby. Now she goes to bed at 10 and she doesn't wake up I go and get her sometimes I get her up at 6:30am and on weekends she will sleep til 7:30 or 8. I am always the one that wakes her though She sleeps in her crate and I don't hear a thing. 

Not sure how you could teach her to sleep longer? How old is she?


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie, since he was a puppy (I guess he still is?) has always woke up at 6:30am. We wake up at that time to get ready for work so it doesn't change on weekends. However, recently we have begun the process of trying to get him to sleep later on weekends. 

We are currently to the point where I will get up at 6:30 with him to pee and poo, then put him back in bed with me while we sleep a bit more. Latest we have gotten is 9 am, which is more than enough for us. 

I don't know if it's just the cold weather, but he seems to enjoy sleeping longer because of it. 

(Related - we let him sleep in our bed, so he loves the covers and cuddling next to us.)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Mine wake up between 5 and 5:30. And that's an improvement over 4, which was what they were doing for what seemed like a long time. Since it's still dark, they will go back to sleep until about 6:30 or will chew on a toy or a Himalayan dog chew (I leave those out as their go to tasty long lasting chew while I still want to sleep in). But they also go to bed early. If they've been playing hard at the daycare or I take them to the park or have a very busy day, these guys will put themselves to sleep at 8pm. We do a last minute pee around 10:30 and that's helped out. I've tried keeping them up later and they do sleep in, but it makes my morning very rushed and I would get frustrated because they don't do everything immediately. But what I noticed is that now that I've adjusted my schedule I just have that much more time with them before I leave them for work. And I'm sleeping mostly when they are too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine were early risers too. Mine now sleep in our bedroom and they never disturb us. In fact we usually wake them!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Jenson wakes up early and not because he needs a wee - just because he wants us downstairs. If it's not him it's the kids so I just resign myself to the fact that lay ins are a thing of the past!!


----------



## Whoareya (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you for all of the replies.

Lola is 7 months old.

I take her for a walk round the block every night what ever time it is as part of her bed time ritual and she always empties on both cylinders. Settling her down is never an issue, again, whatever time it is.

When she wakes at 6:15 (can set my watch by her) she is likely to have used both puppy pads we lay out for her, one for wee and the other for number 2 but not always number 2.

She will bark for 45 minutes or longer if I let her but I get up after bark one.

I send her outside and she never fails to wee. On rare occasions she has missed pads but this is getting much better.

If I went back to bed she would howl so I stay up with her. I used to crate her which she hates after her let out wee and after a couple of days she stopped so I took that as her new routine but now has drifted into the 6:15 call. So maybe the answer is to go back to the that.

Still doesn't explain 6:15...... Not 6:14, not 6:16 odd.. Even when the clocks changed! 

That said as I write this she is splayed upside down playing with a ball making a peculiar puppy gruff sound.. There are many things I could say is peculiar about miss madam


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo and Savannah wake at 5.30, they jump on my husbands head so he lets them out, I have learnt how to sleep through it once they have been out they come back to bed and will wait until we get up, however late? They have last night wees just before midnight so I don't know why they want to get up so early! But we are lucky they go back to sleep.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What would happen if you took the pads away, she's old enough to be dry through the night. She shouldn't need to toilet in your home at night at 7 months, she should have control by this stage. 

I wonder if you change her routine a little bit? Take her out for a walk about an hour after tea, then keep her awake until your bedtime, let her do her last pee/poo just before bed. Try taking away the puppy pads, she might be annoyed at this the first few nights and you might need to take her out. 

Maybe if she gets the hang of holding on during the night, she won't wake so early in future - I wonder if she is waking up at that time because she needs to pee/poo, doesn't want to use her pad because it's already soiled and she has no where else to go and hasn't learned how to hold herself. I really think if you can get her clean and dry through the night, you will see an improvement, she will learn to hold and control her toileting.

I know this doesn't help you immediately but I really do think its best in the long term and teaches her self control.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I agree with Ruth. Ditch the puppy pads. She shouldn't need them any more and probably doesn't like the smell of them after she has used them.


----------



## Whoareya (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks Ill remove the pads and see what happens, I suspect Ill be waking to a few disasters for the next few days but Ill give it a go.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good luck! It will be worth it!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

that is ok.my wife and ginger are both up at 4;30 every morning .you know what i say to that,Haa Haa.i get up at about 8;00


----------



## Amber (Dec 10, 2013)

My Sammy wakes me up every morning between 7:30 and 8:30 The wake up call comes with kisses so I don't mind.


----------



## Whoareya (Jun 30, 2013)

Hold the phone.... 

Lola woke up when my alarm went off this morning at 7am.

Is it too soon to hope she's calibrated her body clock.

I've been getting up at 6:15 then sending her outside then when she comes in I've been putting her in her crate, which she doesn't like so maybe she's learning that bark = something not good.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Keep us posted as to what happens next. Fingers crossed that her internal clock has recalibrated, but I can't help but wonder if the neighbour whose alarm must be waking her had a later start for some reason today?


----------

